# Favorit Bike parts wanted.



## 2old2race7 (Nov 7, 2018)

I am looking for a Favorit front and rear derailleur (prefer higher end models), a Favorit Special front brake, and a left side crank arm.


----------



## juvela (Nov 7, 2018)

-----

Hello,

Good to meet another FAVORIT fan.

Have a few fittings for them; mostly from around the early 1970's.

There are different generations of gear mechs.

If might be best for you to post images of the specific ones you seek.

In case you have not discovered it already, the Sterba Museum is a marvelous source of Favorit/Eska/Rapido/Jawa/Velamos information -

https://www.sterba-bike.cz/en/?lang=EN

Model F12 of 1979 -









-----


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 8, 2018)

I believe that mine is a 1973, but I don't know what model.  The crank is the same as your but it only has the drive arm.  I don't have either derailleur, and I have the rear brake, but not the correct front brake.  I am watching a handlebar stem on ebay.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 8, 2018)

Another photo.


----------



## juvela (Nov 8, 2018)

-----

Suspect your model F10 - close to the model F12 shown below save that the F10 came with wired-ons and the F12 with tubulars.  The F10 was roughly parallel to the Raleigh Gran Prix and Peugeot UO8 of the time.





Original rear mech would have been something called the PWB (for Prague, Warsaw, Berlin - the east bloc counterpart to the Tour de France).

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=AAE748F2-AA26-463F-B595-3EECC2059A07&Enum=108&AbsPos=166

http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Favorit_PWB_racing_derailleur.html

Original front mech model f291700-2.

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=F0E41525-2BF3-41A1-9E0A-957734FABBD8&Enum=113&AbsPos=79

Original  brake calipers would have been Centric cnetrepull.

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=077B40C8-0D08-4423-B951-1F77BB5DA837&Enum=117&AbsPos=194

If wheels original hubs are Eska.

Correct headset -

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=7552507A-21EE-4EED-8457-49403D34CFB2&Enum=111&AbsPos=60

Correct frame pump to fit exisiting pegs -





Replacement transfer sets readily available online if desired.

Hope this helps you a bit.

You might consider beginning a thread on the bicycle at the lightweights forum; no shortage of helpful & knowledgeable readers there.

[red bicycle in images posted above not mine.  images used as example.]

-----


----------



## kunzog (Nov 8, 2018)

This is my Favorit, probably mid 1970's.  Just this year I took all 10 speed stuff off and put 700 wheels and tires on it. Coaster brake rear. I have a nos rear derailleur, neck stems. I also have a womans 3 speed.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 8, 2018)

As Juvela pointed out, the rear derailleur is a PWB


----------



## juvela (Nov 8, 2018)

-----

All of these fittings would be "just right" for the subject machine!   

kunzog do you have the companion bar with the external sleeve for the stem?

front mech?

looks like all that would be needed is the crank arm.

another of correct dimensions could be temporarily substituted to get the machine operational.

-----


----------



## kunzog (Nov 8, 2018)

the bars that I took off my bike were the original dropped racing style


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 9, 2018)

kunzog said:


> This is my Favorit, probably mid 1970's.  Just this year I took all 10 speed stuff off and put 700 wheels and tires on it. Coaster brake rear. I have a nos rear derailleur, neck stems. I also have a womans 3 speed.
> 
> View attachment 897579
> 
> ...



Is your derailleur and neck stem for sale?


----------



## kunzog (Nov 9, 2018)

I dont want to sell the derailleur right now as I havent decided what to do with my Favorit, may restore it someday.  I would sell the nos neck stem for $27 shipped in US as I have another.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 9, 2018)

I would sell the rear derailleur I had on my Favorit.  It is a Campagnolo Valentino Extra, I installed it in the late 1970's, has very low miles on it. Some staining/loss of plating. $30.00 and I can ship with neck stem for same price.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks, but I do have a spare Valentino Extra, so I guess I will hold off at this time.


----------

